# Lizard ID pls



## snakeluvver (Dec 10, 2010)

I found this little beauty on our patio! My first thought was a baby monitor, but now I'm thinking some sort of skink? Sorry, I'm not exactly brilliant at identifying lizards  If its any help I live in South East QLD


----------



## Danish (Dec 10, 2010)

Pink tounge skink


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 10, 2010)

Danish said:


> Pink tounge skink


 
Cool, are they rare at all? Because I have never seen one.


----------



## ingie (Dec 10, 2010)

I saw one out front of my boyfriend's place on the road the other day! They are really beautiful - I don't think they are rare though.... I put him in the garden


----------



## Pike01 (Dec 10, 2010)

They are pretty common in the wetter suburbs,They are handy to have around the garden as they are snail eaters.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes, it is a Pink Tongue Skink - they are kind of like a tree climbing Blue Tongue. They aren't rare at all in the right areas.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 10, 2010)

Well our back garden backs onto a gum tree forest, so we get lots of herps! Our next door neighbors have often see Lace Monitors (and they once saw a Coastal Carpet Python), and we've seen a few Green Tree Frogs, and my mum has seen two Yellow Faced Whipsnakes (one of which bit her). The first one was definately a whipsnakes but the second may have been a keelback. My school's nearby and we had 5 visits from Green Tree Snakes this term! As I speak a few lizards are rustling around the bushes, but I cant get close enough to get a picture of them.


----------



## Redtailed (Dec 10, 2010)

I wish we had those kind of snakes down here we only have the extremely dangerous ones(The Kookaburras handle them a bit though). Infact today i saw a Copperhead a big one two.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 10, 2010)

Redtailed said:


> I wish we had those kind of snakes down here we only have the extremely dangerous ones(The Kookaburras handle them a bit though). Infact today i saw a Copperhead a big one two.


 
Oh trust me we get the vens as well! At the beach nearby my friends often see Red Bellied Black Snakes, I have to get them to take me along and see them some time! The groundskeeper at my school said he saw a death adder as well.


----------



## marina (Dec 11, 2010)

i would love to live where you are


----------



## python_boy (Dec 11, 2010)

there nice ive caught one befor. but i didnt keep it at all i just held it for like 10mins.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 11, 2010)

And the most EXCITING thing we get is about 1 million cane toads  . (For anyone who didnt realise, i was being sarcastic) One night we saw 11 of them in one little part of the garden.


----------



## 1issie (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah,Pink Tounge is right,like a bluey,but are smaller and enjoy to climb trees oh and they have pink tounges!!.We get Browns (dogs kill them but don't get poisoned,Weird??),blueys (SOMETIMES),beardies (A FEW),Marbled geckos,shingles,skinks.
Mind you we live near a national park.


----------



## 1issie (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh and a baby Bells phase i think?? lacie,when we went to pick up a puppy,and turtles too.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 11, 2010)

1issie said:


> .We get Browns (dogs kill them but don't get poisoned,Weird??)


 Ha, yeah dogs are fast. Very fast! 


1issie said:


> Mind you we live near a national park.


 
Yeah us too.


----------



## Banjo (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice pink tongue skink, looks likes a curious little thing as well.


----------



## Banjo (Dec 11, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Well our back garden backs onto a gum tree forest, so we get lots of herps! Our next door neighbors have often see Lace Monitors (and they once saw a Coastal Carpet Python), and we've seen a few Green Tree Frogs, and my mum has seen two Yellow Faced Whipsnakes (one of which bit her). The first one was definately a whipsnakes but the second may have been a keelback. My school's nearby and we had 5 visits from Green Tree Snakes this term! As I speak a few lizards are rustling around the bushes, but I cant get close enough to get a picture of them.



You are so lucky mate.


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 11, 2010)

pink tounge i know you already know hah but anyways
fack: pink tounge are the opnly lizard with a pre-hensil tail.


----------



## 1issie (Dec 11, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Ha, yeah dogs are fast. Very fast!
> 
> 
> Yeah us too.



Oh and our killer dog is Cosmo,our 7-8yo Greyhound with a heart prob


----------



## Pike01 (Dec 11, 2010)

pink tongue is not the only lizard with a prehesile tail, its not even the only lizard in Aus with a prehensile tail.


----------



## bump73 (Dec 11, 2010)

Reptile-Man said:


> fack: pink tounge are the opnly lizard with a pre-hensil tail.


 
You should tell whoever told you that to fack off with their facks:lol::lol:


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 11, 2010)

STUPID QUESTION ALERT :lol:
What is a prehensil tail?


----------



## book (Dec 11, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> STUPID QUESTION ALERT :lol:
> What is a prehensil tail?


A tail that can curl around and grip onto branches to help climb.

I would love to see a wild Pink Tongue! 

I have a new enclosure all set up for them and just have to track down a breeder with a couple of babies for sale


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 11, 2010)

I found 2 more reptiles for you to ID 

I found this skink - is it a water skink? Sorry about the bad pic.


And something a bit more intimidating :shock: Brown Snake right? Or Taipan? The faces are very similar, but I think its too dark to be a Taipan. Either way, I didnt try to get too close!!! I stayed about 5m away at least and ZOOOOOMED in. It was quite small, at about 1m.


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 11, 2010)

Eastern water skink and... Well I really don't know


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 11, 2010)

box is right, and 2nd is Eastern brown snake


----------



## thecat (Dec 11, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Yes, it is a Pink Tongue Skink - they are kind of like a tree climbing Blue Tongue. They aren't rare at all in the right areas.


 
Hey Jonno, slightly off topic but do Blue Tongues climb at all? We've got what I've always assumed was a smallish Blue Tongue living in a drain in my drive way. Last year we came home one afternoon to find it sitting at the door way, but to get there it would have needed to make it's way up 6 or 7 concrete stairs which I thought was odd


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 12, 2010)

thecat said:


> do Blue Tongues climb at all?


I'm pretty sure their bodies are too heavy. They are terrestrial animals


----------



## lizardman59 (Dec 12, 2010)

thecat they actually can climb if they want to i let mine wander in the back yard (with my supervision) and he climbs up stairs allot its quiet amazing to watch really i was thinking hes not gonna get up that step but he did


----------



## reptilife (Dec 12, 2010)

thecat said:


> Hey Jonno, slightly off topic but do Blue Tongues climb at all? We've got what I've always assumed was a smallish Blue Tongue living in a drain in my drive way. Last year we came home one afternoon to find it sitting at the door way, but to get there it would have needed to make it's way up 6 or 7 concrete stairs which I thought was odd



I have had Blueys & Bobtails climb 3 or 4 feet up chicken wire.


----------



## thecat (Dec 12, 2010)

lizardman59 said:


> thecat they actually can climb if they want to i let mine wander in the back yard (with my supervision) and he climbs up stairs allot its quiet amazing to watch really i was thinking hes not gonna get up that step but he did


 
Cool, I thought it would be a lot of effort for it to get up to a barren bit of concrete but there you go.


----------



## eipper (Dec 13, 2010)

the first lizard is a pink tongue, the second is an Eastern Water Skink and the third herp is an Eastern Brown Snake....that looks very similar to the eb at Australia Zoo

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok so the snake was a brown. Wont my mum be pleased  lol
Ever since she got bitten by that whipsnake she is terrified of snakes.


----------

